# Mental Effects of Crohn's Research



## elihogan (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi all! I'm a college student with Crohn's doing research on the mental consequences of chronic illness. I'm concentrating on Crohn's patients in my research because it's personal to me.  There've been periods of time since I was diagnosed where I look back and am certain I had severe depression; I wouldn't leave the house often, slept all day, was angry and irritable... I know that many people feel isolated and without help when they're sick. I'd really appreciate it if everyone could help me out and fill out my survey, it shouldn't take longer than a minute or two. All responses are obviously confidential. Thanks in advance to everyone who helps out!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/K8LH9N5

BTW- I'm new here, I had an account a couple years back but couldn't remember the email I signed up with so I'm unsure on procedures for things like this. If this isn't allowed, mods feel free to take it down.

** This member has been approved by an Administrator to post this message. **​


----------



## FrozenGirl (Mar 28, 2015)

I will do the survey, however it needs to be posted in the research section and approved by a moderator (Jennifer)


----------



## wildbill_52280 (Mar 28, 2015)

I filled it out.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you for the tag. 

** This member has been approved by an Administrator to post this message. **​


----------

